# The Board Bandit



## Highlands (Oct 9, 2007)

Hello all, being lurking about for awhile but this is my first post. Great site. I was just about to the pull the trigger on a CSM (bought a fairly big saw) but had an old bandsaw mill pop up for sale just around the corner from me and bought it. It is a Board Bandit and I can't seem to find any information on the make. The paint is faded but I can make out that it was made in Canada, Marmora I think . Has anyone here come across one? Cuts a 24 ft log with the extention and is trailer mounted. I have only milled a small log, still waiting for the new blades to arrive. The previous owner said he figured the blade guides were worn due to a wavy cuts on thick logs (20+inches), the guides looked ok to me but I really don't know what to look for. Is it more likely that it was a dull blade? The old mill looks rough but the motor hums (18hp) and the track is straight. I'll post some before and after pics, its going to be sand blasted and painted this weekend. Can't wait to make some boards.


----------



## woodshop (Oct 9, 2007)

Highlands said:


> The previous owner said he figured the blade guides were worn due to a wavy cuts on thick logs (20+inches), the guides looked ok to me but I really don't know what to look for. Is it more likely that it was a dull blade?



Welcome to the forum... while there are other reasons a bandmill doesn't cut strait and true, most of the time that condition is caused by either a worn blade, or not enough blade tension. Never heard of your brand of mill, but there are hundreds out there. Did you google it?


----------



## wdchuck (Oct 10, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Highlands, look forward to seeing your mill and wood pics.


----------



## boardbandit (Apr 25, 2013)

*canadian board bandit*



wdchuck said:


> Welcome to the forum Highlands, look forward to seeing your mill and wood pics.



i have a board bandit and know of many in this area
what do you want to know


----------



## hamish (Apr 25, 2013)

There are alot throughout the upper Ottawa Valley as well.

One of them Canadian things eh!


----------



## flashhole (Apr 26, 2013)

opcorn:


----------



## HarryHarley (May 10, 2013)

Did you notice the the thread was 6 years old...... if he bought it he must have lots of experience with it by now!!!


----------



## Sawmill T (Jul 25, 2022)

boardbandit said:


> *canadian board bandit*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi I’m looking for parts for it. Namely a misplaced shaft for the wheel and the pillow block. Also I have Carter guides and am thinking of changing them. Other than those two things I love it


----------

